# 19ish weeks and still in the flying nun stage



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey guys, I just went through the ear stage pictoral thread and my puppy has been in the flying nun stage for the last 2 weeks. Prior to that the breeder taped his ears around 16 weeks and we left it on there for 2 weeks. Once we took the tape off they were up and fine for a few days then assumed the flying nunn stance. 

Should I consider retaping or wait for them longer? He is 19 weeks 5 days. 
Interesting thing is he lost a tooth today so I believe he is still teething?


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

I would like to find that out too, same here!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

If mine aren't up by 5 months I use forms. Yes they could still go up on their own but it starts to get iffy after that so I don't chance it. I also add Solid Gold Seameal to their food which one of my breeders says she recommends to all her buyers if the ears aren't up.


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

My dog's ear didn't officially stand up until he was 6 months old. My vet had told me to tape his ear and I finally did, but I can't remember for how long. It did take a while for his right ear to stand up straight but it did at the end!


----------

